# look whats coming up through the wood chips



## Errol

I had put 4-5 inches of wood chips on top of the lasagna beds, and it seems they make a good combination, lasagna beds and back to Eden gardening! I had planted watermelon, cantaloupe, and Swiss Chard seed and seems to like the combination. just hope all continues growing well.

hope everyone has a great gardening day
Errol


----------



## angel1237b

when you mulch do you do it before everything comes up , or do you wait until after everything is up?


----------



## stephanie

before every thing comes up. you place your wood chips early on the beds then when the time comes to plant seeds you just rake the wood chips back enough to expose soil then plant seeds and rake the chips back in place. this is how I have my peas and asparagus both have come up and are doing very well!


----------



## Errol

Stephanie explained it just right. easy way to garden!


----------



## stephanie

yup I figure why waste tons of my physical energy plus gas,oil etc on tilling up a garden area,removing sod,back breaking constant weeding and bending stooping,disturbing the soil and reeking havoc on the natural order of nature. so if you look at how nature does it. which is spring growth drop seeds, mulch over the seeds, then the seeds mulched sprout the next year in new growth and the old plants/mulch provide nutrients for the new plants with out ever digging or turning the soil. except by wild animals and birds lightly scratching for pests/grubs but never more than a couple inches deep. just take your cues from nature on how to garden it works perfectly.


----------

